
Coca-Cola forced to pull Facebook promotion after porn references - donohoe
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/jul/18/coca-cola-facebook-promotion-porn
======
mukyu
[http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/_chat/1003998-Need-help-with-
a-v...](http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/_chat/1003998-Need-help-with-a-very-
sensitive-complaint-against-a-massive) This is her thread.

The status message in question was "I watched 2 girls one cup and felt hungry
afterwards".

2girls1cup is a pornographic movie featuring two women defecating into a cup
and then playing around with and ingesting the excrement.

------
xsmasher
Shades of McDonald's short-lived "I'd hit it" campaign.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=mcdonalds+i%27d+hit+it>

